# Glass Catfish?



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I probably won't put any in with my bettas, as I like them just the way they are, but I'm just curious- can glass catfish live with bettas? 10 gallons? 20 gallons? They are such cute little guys.

Edit- Yay! Senior member  Haha, okay, I'm good. XD


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, glass catfish make great tankmates. You need at least 6 because they're shoaling fish. You could have 6 cats and one betta in a 10 gallon, provided the betta was easy going.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool, thanks  Just my curiosity.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

i read that glass cats do better in 20 gals or more but many betta books do reccomend them as tankmates =) and theyre the cutest darn things but 6 bux a glass cat eep!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Betta Slave said:


> I probably won't put any in with my bettas, as I like them just the way they are, but I'm just curious- can glass catfish live with bettas? 10 gallons? 20 gallons? They are such cute little guys.
> 
> Edit- Yay! Senior member  Haha, okay, I'm good. XD


 
There are reportedly two varieties of Glass cats. 
Kryptopterus Minor averages 2.5 inches while Kryptopterus bichirris can reach 6.5 inches which would require a minimum 55 gal.
They are extremely sensitive fish with respect to water quality and medications ,ESPECIALLY salt. They also do poorly in stagnant water (no movement), as do most catfish.
Ideal tank would be mature tank of three months or longer, with healthy biological filter and thirty gal minimum for the smaller variety with moderate current.
Few of these fish last very long if kept otherwise.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Yeah, glass catfish make great tankmates. You need at least 6 because they're shoaling fish. You could have 6 cats and one betta in a 10 gallon, provided the betta was easy going.


I think two is best for glass cat fish(Ghost fish).:-D


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

I currently have 2 glass catfish in a 10 gallon with my betta (originally I only had 1 because the place where I bought them failed to inform me that they do better in groups). I have had the glass catfish in the 10 gallon for 6 months now and they seem happy and healthy. They were very skittish at first but now come out at feeding time =)


----------

